# Discontinued Surefire M3LT Combat Light Value



## Kmort24 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello, 
I have been collecting Surefire lights for over 10 years now. 
I currently have a brand new in box, Surefire M3LT Combat Light in said collection.

I was simply wondering if anyone has any clue to its value on the market. I have searched everywhere and am unable to ascertain its current market value.

would love to hear any ideas or questions regarding this. 
thank you and take care. -K


----------



## archimedes (Dec 5, 2020)

Recommendation is to search for completed sales (here on CPF or elsewhere such as auction sites) , as we don't do "price fishing" type threads here.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------

